
China used Huawei to hack network, says secret report - tonyztan
https://amp.theaustralian.com.au/national-affairs/national-security/china-used-huawei-to-hack-network-says-secret-report/news-story/510d3b17c2791cbcac18f047c64ab9d8
======
Cypher
So secret we can't see it, remember how true that secret WMD report on Iraq
turned out to be?...

